
But who will play Mark Zuckerberg? - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/08/29/BUQF12KGMD.DTL
======
fallentimes
The kid from Ratatouille: [http://kara.allthingsd.com/20071227/webhead-look-a-
likes-the...](http://kara.allthingsd.com/20071227/webhead-look-a-likes-the-
zuckerberg-edition/)

~~~
josefresco
If we're going the animated route, what about Kyle from South Park?

------
jrockway
And the movie industry wonders why they can't make money anymore?

------
danw
More info: <http://www.imdb.com/news/ni0557718/>

------
gaius
My vote is for Lucy Liu. You know, like Starbuck is a girl now.

------
vnorby
<http://tinyurl.com/69nsln> Drama for your momma

------
pavelludiq
Wow, another movie i will totally NOT watch. There is a reason why non of my
top 5 favorite movies is made during my lifetime.

~~~
babyshake
This movie could actually be really interesting, especially if it can rise
above the story of Facebook and tell the "real" story of the backdoor power
circuit behind silicon valley.

~~~
ojbyrne
Except that it won't. I don't know how much silly valley money is in the movie
industry but I'd guess that its a significant amount.

